# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  byfly удостоен звания «Брэнд-лидер» в профессиональном конкурсе «БРЭНД ГОДА»

## ByFly

22-23-го января состоялся финал профессионального конкурса БРЭНД ГОДА Беларуси. Многие успешные белорусские компании получили престижную награду за реализацию своих маркетинговых стратегий, а также признание потребителей.
	Среди них оказалась и компания Белтелеком. Наш бренд byfly завоевал звание Брэнд-лидер в Потребительской номинации в товарной группе Интернет-провайдеры.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

